# Who are you secretly in love with?



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

Natalie Portman, always Natalie Portman.








How about you?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 20, 2012)

Best Friend


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 20, 2012)

I had to think about that for a minute, nobody.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

Jewel Staite.

But that's not much of a secret by now.


----------



## Devin (Jan 20, 2012)

It wouldn't be a secret, now would it?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

> Secretly in love with


 It's not a secret if I say anything, is it now?
edit: ninja'd


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 20, 2012)

Me, myself and I. But I'm not aware, so don't tell me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 20, 2012)

Kotomi Ichino-

wait, does it have to be a real person?

No one, really. I'm kind of a picky person, and finding a cute innocent girl around my age in this day and age is damn near impossible.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

Hum... Secretly huh...
Can't say... Maybe another day. =3


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 20, 2012)

My ex.. well she knows kinda


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh hell, if it doesn't have to be a real person,

Tali'Zorah nar Rayya (vas Normandy)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 20, 2012)

adding a new one
http://fairytail.wikia.com/wiki/Erza_Scarlet


----------



## Fellow (Jan 20, 2012)

Paula Patton


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 20, 2012)

I think nobody. And it feels great!


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 20, 2012)

Cid Highwind


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 20, 2012)

I AM a straight female furry, as you all know, so.....


Spoiler











EDIT: Oh joy, this is the first post on page 2....


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and celeb-wize.. tina fay


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 20, 2012)

Zooey Deschanel easily (Close tie between her and Kat Dennings though)


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Jan 20, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> I AM a straight female furry, as you all know, so.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


well played




dgwillia said:


> Zooey Deschanel easily (Close tie between her and Kat Dennings though)



ikr? it's really hard to choose between:



Spoiler



Miss Zooey







and



Spoiler



Miss Kat


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 20, 2012)

MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 20, 2012)

My girlfriend.  Wait, that's not a secret...


Katy Perry otherwise XD

Spoiler - sorta nsfw


Spoiler












my favorite gif of her XD (I find this to be oddly hilarious)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shiki from TWEWY.


Feels bad


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 20, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Shiki from TWEWY.
> 
> 
> Feels bad




Midriff


Spoiler


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2012)

Long time ago, Ritz from Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced.

A while ago, the girl main character from pokemon B&W. I always name her April. 

Now, it's a tie between Liara from Mass Effect, and Aela from Skyrim.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, here goes!

Celebrity wise: Aya Hirano

Anime wise: Nagato Yuki (from The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi)

Games wise: Takane Manaka (from Love Plus ) and Samus Aran (Metroid )

Shh, it's a secret to everybody!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 20, 2012)

Manaka's mine! Uuuuuu~


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 20, 2012)

My little sist--
...never mind.



Spoiler


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 20, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## nando (Jan 20, 2012)

me

please nobody tell me


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2012)

Spoiler



Hello Kitty and GIR



;3


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I even need to look inside the spoiler...?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



If you want to waste a few seconds of your life then yes do it ;'D


----------



## steveroo (Jan 21, 2012)

i've stopped loving people. affection is as close as i give for loving.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 21, 2012)

do i even have to say?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 21, 2012)

No one, thankfully. I don't want to be a creeper.... Ssssssssss.


----------



## Hebon (Jan 21, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Jewel Staite.
> 
> But that's not much of a secret by now.



Funny, I was just watching Stargate when I read your post.

I have always fancied the actor Ellen Paige as someone I'd like to get to know,
but there is a girl I talk to at Community that is like no one else there. If she weren't taken, I would probably ask her out.

Oh, and Toph Bei Fong from The Last Airbender. What I wouldn't give to meet someone like her.





...Wait, does it need to be just one person?

Oops.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, heck. I don't know. I became a creeper and screwed things up.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 21, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Shiki from TWEWY.
> 
> 
> Feels bad



I feel that, bro...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2012)

I LOVE @Costello MORE THAN ANYTHING IN THE WORLD     

 why didn't it summom my love...


----------



## RikuCrafter (Jan 21, 2012)

Ariana Grande


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2012)

He knows


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 21, 2012)

The little man in my pants.





But yeah, Emma Watson (When she had long hair)


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 21, 2012)

for irl people a long time ago it was illona mitrecey but these day it would be Lisa Gautier the girl who sing the french theme for growing up creepie (thats were my avatar come from)

besides that if it would be from a cartoon its a tie between Creepie Creecher and Ruby Gloom


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 21, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> My little sist--
> ...never mind.


^This

List:
Ikaruga Ayame
Anjou Naruko
Kunieda Aoi
Tsurugi Minko
Zange
Nagi 
Aoba Tsugumi
Tachibana Kanade
Yui-nyan
Shiina
Sheena
Yusa
Senjogahara Hitagi
Sengoku Nadeko
Oshino Shinobu
Hachikuji Mayoi
Hanekawa Tsubasa
Makise Kurisu
Nagato Yuki
Suzumiya Haruhi
Asahina Mikuru
Tsuruya
Togame
Victorique de Blois
Murasaki Kuhouin
Murakami Ginko
Hirasawa Yui
Akiyama Mio
Hirasawa Ui
Manabe Nodoka
Nakano Azusa
Skuld
Kyon's sister
Hiiragi Kagami
Shimada Minami
Kirishima Shoko
Blair
Amakusa Shino
Shichijo Aria
Hagimura Suzu
Akemi Homura
Tomoe Mami
Sakura Kyoko
Akaba Chizuru
Shiina Minatsu
Soryu Asuka
Makinami Mari
Eve
Kirisaki Kyouko
Lunatique Tearju
Gasai Yuno
Fujibayashi Kyou
Ichinose Kotomi
Akiha Rumiho
Sakihata Rimi
Orihara Kozue
CC
Kallen Stadtfeld
Sumeragi Kaguya
Ochibana Ame
Ochibana Hikaru
Touwa Erio
Elmar Ricotta
Martinozzi Eclair
Panettone Yukikaze
Youko
Nadeshiko
Kawasumi Mai
Minase Nayuki
Sawatari Makoto
Aoyama Motoko
Maehara Shinobu
Narusegawa Naru
Narusegawa Mei
Urashima Kanako
Otohime Mutsumi
Kiriya Nozomi
Serizawa Fumino
Umenomori Chise
Sonou Mori
Ookami Ryouko
Kibitsu Momoko
Ryuuguu Otohime
Kuroyukihime
Takanashi Sora
Takanashi Miu
Takanashi Hina
Aisaka Taiga
Lucy
Yuka
Nyuu
Konoe Subaru
Suzutsuki Kanade
Sakamachi Kureha
Usami Masamune
Konoe Nagare
Toshinou Kyouko
Akaza Akari
Yoshikawa Chinatsu
Kurokami Medaka
Lisa
Aria
Cambell Cecily
Misaka Mikoto
Saten Ruiko
Shirai Kuroko
Tohsaka Rin
Rider
Saito Himea
Friedrich Christiane
Kawakami Kazuko
Mayuzumi Yukie
Shiina Miyako
Inui Sana
Sena Airi
Kasugano Sora
Nichi Keito
Mine Riko
Hotogi Shirayuki
Kuze Kiriha
Sendou Erika
Yuuki Haruna
Hanato Kobato
Lala Deviluke
Konjiki no Yami
Elsie Jewelria Ren
Kotegawa Yui
Yuuki Mikan
Tenjouin Saki
Celine
Mizuno Kaede
Sumiyoshi Kanako
Kirishima Akari
Kirishima Kotone
...I could keep going, but I think I'll keep the others as secrets.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow at the list of anime names.
But there's one that is conspicuously absent. 




Spoiler








*Chiiiiii!*​


----------



## Domination (Jan 21, 2012)

Dave Grohl. And yes, I'm a straight male. D:

Otherwise, I think Karen Gillan is pretty hawt.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2012)

Fear Kubrick, Kuroe Ningyouhara, Mari Amakusa, Mizuki Amakusa, Fubuki Amakusa (Baby Princess, you have to read the novel to know their last names or pay attention to the first scene showing the family name on their home in the OVA), Miu Takanashi, Toujou Koneko, Tomoko Sado, Meme Touwa, Erio Touwa, Nayu Hasegawa, Yuiko Amaha, Shelley Maycraft, Salsa and Ritos Tortilla


----------



## Cyan (Jan 21, 2012)

actor wise, I would say:

Felicia day
Jewel staite
Yuuko Takeuchi
There are other, but it's more series wise, based on their played character.


Real life wise, a lot of people I meet at my work but I never talk to them other thing than work related subjects


----------



## exangel (Jan 21, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Cid Highwind


Cid Kramer = my imaginary hubby.
Oh God.  I'm imaginarily married to a headmaster.  No wonder I am so  with kids.

me.....
..... Cedric Bixler-Zavala and Omar Rodriguez-Lopez.  Simultaneously.  Please.  -.-
they're too skinny but the music..  (The Mars Volta)
[yt]VUBQLnEGHNk[/yt]

oh yes.  Maynard James Keenan.  that voice. rawrrrrr.


edit: misspelled.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2012)

Shania Twain. 


Don't tell anyone


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2012)

But if I told anyone it wouldn't be a secret


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 21, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> Manaka's mine! Uuuuuu~


Rinko is the only right answer.

But nobody, for me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> darkicecrystal said:
> 
> 
> > Manaka's mine! Uuuuuu~
> ...



Nene is the one true right answer.  Rinko's second best.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 21, 2012)

Actresses:
Zooey Deschanel, Natalie Portman, Emma Watson (long or short hair), Emma Stone, Mandy Moore, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Emily Browning and the list goes on.

Anime:
Aoi Sakuraba and Yoruichi Shihoin.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sienna Miller, Charlize Theron, Kate Beckinsale.

PHWOAR.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 21, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> > darkicecrystal said:
> ...


Nene is the only one whose route I didn't bother with. She bores me.


----------



## Langin (Jan 21, 2012)

I am in love with Ike from Fire Emblem, he is so strong.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2012)

i can't make a list.... they're too many.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 22, 2012)

Though I'm really into the idea of having real affection for a fictional character (me personally, I don't mind if other people do, really),  Haruhi Fujioka, only because she's so much like me, and yet different.  She's just plain awesome.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 22, 2012)

All right, I'll bite and post in this topic. 

I would have to say Nagisa Furukawa (I know, everybody loves her) but it's different for me! She reminds me vividly of my girlfriend, so that's why. For those who (FOR WHATEVER REASON, IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THIS SHOW WATCH IT NAO) don't know, she's from Clannad (also a game).


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't have any "loves," but...

Celebrity-wise:

Katy Perry
Zooey Deschanel
Jessica Alba
Ellen Page
Emma Stone
Eliza Dushku

In terms of reality:

Eh...she doesn't exist yet. My crushes are either taken or haven't been pursued yet.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 22, 2012)

So did this just become a waifu thread or something?
I'll bite.
Makise Kurisu from Steins;Gate. Smart girls who are also channers rock.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 22, 2012)

Lara Croft.


----------



## rook2King (Jan 22, 2012)

Definitely Summer Glau (from Firefly)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_Glau

Damn you Fox for cancelling that amazing show


----------



## celeron53 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am in love with SNSD/Girl's Generation's Jessica Jung.

http://27.media.tumb...0nsdso1_500.gif

sooo cute!


----------

